# Curiosity: Cockapoo and Babies/children



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

So my lady and I are getting married in May of 2014 and eventually we are going to have children together. It will, without a doubt, be while Frankie is still around and without a doubt before he gets super old. 

Has anyone else gone though that period? Did your dogs respond well to the addition to the family? 

Again, this is just curiosity. I was telling the lady about Frankie playing with a little Pug puppy yesterday and we were just saying that we hope Frankie is good with our next dog and our eventual children. 

Thanks for quenching my curiosity! And here is Frankie laying down on our kitchen floor after having a good run around with a neighbors dog.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I have no kids, but Lady is fantastic with kids...that being said she hasnt had a sibling to constantly rival for attention. however she is so gentle with them, very tolerant of them, and wants to play with them, she will even bring them her toys..it is really cute to watch


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

That is an awesome picture. 
I have to admit that Jake has a hard time around children. (he has never been around a baby) It takes a while for him to warm up to them and trust them. That said, he was not well socialized before i got him and i did not have much opportunity to expose him to children. 
Willow on the other hand, was raised in a house with several home schooled children and is wonderful with kids. 
I think he would be just fine. It is all in how you introduce him and give him time to adjust. Make sure he knows his place with a baby but also that he still feels well loved and spoiled. I can tell how much you adore him so I am sure it would not be an issue.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

There is a little black Cockapoo on the end of a huge red tongue!! Haha Gorgeous.
Well I don't know if my experience will be the same, as we had billy (the kid) first, he was 3 1/2 when we got our first poo Ralph, so Ralph did cut his teeth on billy!! (joking, we gave Ralph proper toys to chew and not just our son!!)
Ralph is amazing and allows billy to hug him, squeeze him, push him, pull him, & on unfortunate occasions kick him!!!! 
He just accepts it.
Ruby is not as tolerant as Ralph, one day billy picked up ruby when she was a small puppy and said "oh look a lovely cushion" ruby let out a bit of a disapproval growl... Billy dropped her straight away and said "ooo it's a speaking cushion" - which I found funny!!
Anyway I should imagine frankie would be a fab "big brother" to any addition to your family, 
But you don't need me to tell you to never leave a baby, child on its own with a dog.
If I do need to go upstairs to shower, I crate my dogs and billy is under strict instructions to not go near them.
Billy plays with the dogs endlessly in the garden and talks to them which is very cute.
I have only ever heard of good temperaments with cockapoos, they seem happy sociable, accepting of social situations, people, dogs, children etc.

Congratulations on your pending nuptials !!!! X


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

We are in the middle of getting our dogs ready for kids to live with us. Amiee Jane (our cockapoo) is a natural with kids (maybe cause they are her size). Your poo should be okay with it.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine love children. They get quite excited around them as they know they are liable to scream and chase them.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I would think it will be fine (just curious...yeah right!), Frankie will be so much calmer then anyway, I have met a heavily pregnant lady dogwalking, she said her dog (not a cockapoo though) has started laying with her head on the baby bump when she was never a lap dog before,so its like she already knows there is a new family member that needs looking after, so sweet.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Sam, you could get a wedding cake like this: http://passionforflowers.net/blog/2...hite-wedding-flowers/cockapoo-dog-at-wedding/


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Grove said:


> Sam, you could get a wedding cake like this: http://passionforflowers.net/blog/2...hite-wedding-flowers/cockapoo-dog-at-wedding/


I LOVE that.. Especially the pic with the cockapoo in the brides arms. Sweet, tender moment!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

In our household it's my husband, myself, our elderly dog and Max our 1year old Cockapoo, last July my son and his family spent a week with us. Our granddaughter spent a lot of the holiday playing with Max. She would pick him up and shut him in the bedroom (I peeked through the window) they were both on the bed snuggled together. We had the rest of the family over so 6months, 4 yrs, 5 yrs and 8. Both dogs were sat on, crawled over, cuddled, stroked, brushed etc and neither one so much as growled. I was so proud of them both. So I believe you will be fine. All the very best for the future!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I wonder this too - I'm 24 and envisage having a child in the next 5 years or so. Someone at my work scared me the other day with the story of how her cat pulled all the fur out of her tummy when a baby was added to the family! 

Like dawn said though, they will be calmer as they get older and Tilly has met loads of children and a couple of babies. I'm going to keep socializing her with them for when the time comes


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your responses. It is a big help, for sure. Frankie was a bit over-excited with kids when he was a bit younger, but seems to be calming down to them as we always give the kids that meet him treats to feed him- he is VERY food motivated. 

Lottierachel- That is pretty similar to us. We are both 23 and will definitely (well, barring any unforeseen events) have a little on by that time. We love kids and if we were in a place to have kids now, we would. We just want to make sure we are ready for them, both financially and life-stage wise.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I was 29 when I had my eldest (who is now 20 ) and we had two GSDs at the time. Once I knew I was pregnant we decided to restrict the dogs from the upstairs of the house, prior to that they had always slept in our room (they were 5 when I got pregnant).
They quickly accepted their new sleeping quarters - anywhere they liked downstairs, they had beds in the study and living room, but Cheka always slept at the bottom of the stairs.
By the time my son was born not sleeping with us was the norm for them. When my OH came home from the hospital he used to give the dogs the sleep suit and vest that Jacob had been wearing to sniff all over. The dogs came with him to pick us up from the hospital, so they got used to J's smell and funny noises and they were never shut away from the baby, but also never left unsupervised with him. Sheba hated it if he cried and would come and bark at me to tell me if he was crying! They were his best friends and protectors and I never considered having dogs to be detremental to my children - absolutely the opposite 
It is only in the last couple of years, since my youngest child was about 8, that we have relaxed the dogs upstairs rule - they come up by invitation now, but they still sleep downstairs.


----------



## Jensen (Apr 23, 2013)

I had a Labrador before I had my children and we prepared him well in advance. I read up a lot about it at the time and you may think I am mad by what I am about to say but all I can say is it worked!

We had an old dolly that was quite real looking that we used to hold and carry around, initially he tried to jump up at the dolly then stopped that. So we then introduced baby noises which we got of the internet, this included screaming, basic crying etc and we would play the noises and he would run around like a loon but then started ignoring them. We also stopped him going upstairs as I felt that I needed somewhere where I could take the baby without a dog following. Anyway he had no problems at all with the kids and they used to go in the door bouncer and he would wedge himself underneath so they bounced on him.

On the Cockapoo front, my kids were 4 and 5 when he came along and he is only 6 months now but has been very good with them. There have been a few nipping incidents only in the early days and jumping up but we were very strict with him from day one and he is a lovely dog now. 

One thing I would say is encourage the behaviour in your dog that you want when your baby comes, it is hard to change the behaviour when the baby comes and the dog may resent the baby for suddenly not being allowed on his favourite chair or suddenly telling him off for jumping up at you etc.


----------

